# Where do you get your knifes from



## TallAdam85 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello People I am looking to get a good knife to carry everyday I am just wondering do you guys know any good site with cheap resale or even wholesale cause I could get my karate teacher to get wholesale any ways thanks for helping me out


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 6, 2004)

You might try www.cheaperthandirt.com they sell lot military surplus and ammo etc. and their knife selection is usually pretty good another one you might try is www.eknifeworks.com


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 6, 2004)

There is also www.selfdefensegear.com and www.knifeoutlet.com.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Knowing how Phil loves Wally World sporting goods I hesitate to mention that I got a Buck Diamondback from there last week for about $20.00.  4.25 in blade (fixed), friction sheath (although I may replace that), good grip and well balanced.


----------

